# New To Out Backers



## g chandler (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi were new and on the profile it had only male or female. no couples.?whats with that do you have to be single? were from southern Mo. any people close we would love to here from.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

g chandler said:


> Hi were new and on the profile it had only male or female. no couples.?whats with that do you have to be single? were from southern Mo. any people close we would love to here from.


If you are both going to be posting a lot, you might want to sign up for a second account just to avoid confusion. A lot of couples share the ID though and post as needed.

By the way, Welcome to Outbackers!!!


----------



## DLAS268ers (Mar 27, 2010)

Good morning and welcome! We just left our gender blank.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LOL..

Get two accounts and then you can talk to each other via Outbackers.com. We do have one couple in Washington, that does that more often then they will admit.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to OUTBACKERS!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## g chandler (Jun 13, 2010)

DLAS268ers said:


> Good morning and welcome! We just left our gender blank.


hi


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Your going to love it here!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

WELCOME to OUTBACKERS!!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

g chandler said:


> Hi were new and on the profile it had only male or female. no couples.?whats with that do you have to be single? were from southern Mo. any people close we would love to here from.


Glad to have you with us. We'll be heading your way in a couple of weeks. Heading to Branson in Late June.

Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Get two accounts and then you can talk to each other via Outbackers.com. We do have one couple in Washington, that does that more often then they will admit.








[/quote]

Hmmmm.... are they Ducks or Beaver Fans?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers!!

Our account is a 2 in 1 account "r" "d" for Rick and Donna, but, I mainly use the account. However, as may have been mentioned, if you are going to post a lot then it may be better to have separate accounts.

Whatever you decide welcome!!!


----------

